# Dropping Officer Commission



## kwb17 (Aug 29, 2019)

So I’m in a unique situation. I’m in the army guard, as well as an ROTC cadet (SMP). I came to the decision that being an officer wasn’t for me, and began the long process of getting released from the guard to enlist AD. Desire for 11x option 40 or 18x. My cadre didn’t think I’d get released from the guard, so I wasn’t really taken seriously. Fast forward almost a year, and here I am, in my last semester of college and I just got my release to go active. Now these cadre are DYING to keep me and have me commission (they gotta keep those numbers). Now they’re feeding me with this story, that I can commission infantry, go to IBOLC, and drop my commission after IBOLC and I’ll enter the AD Army as an E6, whereas if I enlist I’ll go back to being an E4 (currently E5 in the guard). I don’t believe this story for a second, and I can’t find any info anywhere on it about people who have done it, but I figure I’ll take a shot in the dark to see if anyone knows about this.


----------



## kwb17 (Aug 29, 2019)

Clarification: I know I can do the initial contract as an officer (4-6 years) and then drop my commission. My cadre are claiming I can drop my commission RIGHT after IBOLC (infantry basic officer leader course). Even if that’s true, I’m curious what opportunities would be presented. Would I go needs of the army for MOS/duty station? If pay/rank were significant driving factors in my decision, I’d stick to being an officer. I’m focusing on destination and day to day job. I’d only do this if I know I could still have a shot at RASP or SFAS. These cadre assure me all these opportunities will be available.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 29, 2019)

That seems like an extremely complicated way of doing business, with a lot of potential offramps that you can't control.  The whole thing sounds SUPER sketch to me, especially in light of this:



> To resign your commission as a Reserve officer, you must meet the criteria of AR 135-91, table 2-1.* In general, you cannot resign your commission until you have completed eight years as a commissioned officer. *



Maybe the rules are different in your case, I don't know. But look: don't waste the Army's time and money by accepting a commission and then dropping out of the Officers' Corps right after BOLC. If you want to enlist, show some guts and do it. At the same time, though, what's wrong with the commissioned route? You know there are officers in literally all of the high-speed SOF units too, right? Your cadre are definitely right about that part.

There are no guarantees about anything. People can promise you the world, but at the end of the day it all comes down to Needs of the Army and... luck. What are you doing to ensure that when Lady Luck comes knocking, you can walk through the door?


----------



## AWP (Aug 29, 2019)

Wasn't there a route where you could go ING which retains your commission, but still enlist AD? The Reserves, maybe? I swear I worked with one or two officers who did this, but I can't recall the circumstances.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 29, 2019)

AWP said:


> Wasn't there a route where you could go ING which retains your commission, but still enlist AD? The Reserves, maybe? I swear I worked with one or two officers who did this, but I can't recall the circumstances.



Dual component. It's a thing... or at least it was.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 29, 2019)

You can hold a state commission and be enlisted in a federal component (IRR, RA) but I've never heard of federal commission and enlisted regular Army. 

To the OP,  unless you have adverse effects for not taking a commission, just go enlist, with your degree and prior service, you will be an E6 in no time.  And believe it or not,  it will give you some time to adjust to regular Army life,  see what right looks like on their end.  Especially if you are doing the op40 route. 

Just my $.02

Good luck!


----------



## Gunz (Aug 29, 2019)

We had a previous thread on this but I can't seem to find it. Some guy who was both an officer in the Guard and an NCO on AD...something to that effect.


----------



## kwb17 (Aug 29, 2019)

I appreciate the responses, I’ll have to ask around and do some digging regarding this dual component option. That might be something to consider.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 29, 2019)

When I was in JSOC, our command sergeant major held a Reserve commission as a captain.  He once told me that he was the oldest captain in the Army.  I believed him.


----------

